# Protein bar recipe



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I know its been asked before many times but since then we have had new members (hopefully some new kitchen-talent too!)

How do you make healthy and tasty protein bars to stop a man munching on biccies and crisps at work?

thanks :becky:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Brocky has posted an awesome recipe somewhere for flapjacks i think, shouldn't be much different... extreme mass, oats, peanut butter and bake I believe


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

This the website I use for recipes. = PROTEIN POW(D)ER ! Beware though, once you get making a few things from the site you will be hooked!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Worked ok when I clicked it

= PROTEIN POW(D)ER !

Maybe try google 'Protein Pow(d)er'


----------

